# Apprentiship Process



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I'm currently Taking the Online Njatc Tech math course since it's been about 8 years since i had any type of Formal Algebra training. I'm Applying for the Telecommunications(Low Voltage) after i finish the math course and take the entrance exam. I was told they had 3 people apply last year and all 3 got in to the school as well. But depending on the demand determines how many they accept. I got a foreman who wants to grab me up ASAP after i pass the exam and get done with the interview, and i got a inside man who wants to do the same thing. I'm figuring do telecommunications and stick with that and apply for Inside man after schooling and a year of work. Is this a good idea? Anything i should be aware of? or would help me?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

For telecom stuff you may want to try http://www.line-man.com/industry.php?load=telephone.html it's a good site. I started in the telecom trade but I much prefer being an electrician as I still do a lot of low voltage work inside and out, I still do miss some aspects of it...but i'm glad I went into this field!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Switching fields after starting school isn't that easy, it's like a college kid switching majors, his parents aren't that fond of wasting their money.


----------

